# 67 year old man defends himself on a bus



## 1911/W_HotSauce (Feb 21, 2010)

Have you guys seen this? I just caught it in a thread on another 1911 forum.

He was a Vietnam Veteran and was doing everything but putting his head down to get the much younger guy to leave him alone.

It turns out that the young guy was a murderer out on paper. Old Vet whooped his ass! :smt1099

If you're interested in the video shot by the "crew" the younger guy was with,Go to youtube and search for:

67 Year Old man fight A Young man on AC TRANSIT BUS

Some bad language and a load of blood...

[yt] 



[/yt]

:smt023 :smt023


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

What "kills" me is it seems that half the people on the bus were complaining about the old guy and asking if the punk was OK. F him, he got what he deserved. And the one filming saying we can press charges? Good luck with that since he followed the old guy down the bus and hit him first.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Todd said:


> What "kills" me is it seems that half the people on the bus were complaining about the old guy and asking if the punk was OK.


Yeah, it's safe to say he was a minority in this situation. I would call it a hate crime. If it had been a bus full of white guys and this happened to an old black guy it would be all over the media. I can hear Cochran and Jackson now. But no, this isn't big news. We expect this type of behavior:roll:



Todd said:


> F him, he got what he deserved.


No he didn't. He needed more of a beating. Lucky he didn't get shot.



Todd said:


> And the one filming saying we can press charges? Good luck with that since he followed the old guy down the bus and hit him first.


If the prosecution/court were to see the entire video the old man would probably get a medal and/or parade.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

dosborn said:


> I can hear Cochran and Jackson now.


_Johnny_ Cochran? He's been dead since '05. If you can hear him, I think we'll be seeing you on TV soon. :mrgreen:


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Todd said:


> _Johnny_ Cochran? He's been dead since '05. If you can hear him, I think we'll be seeing you on TV soon. :mrgreen:


:smt082 I should pay closer attention!! Shows how much I care for the fools.

Actually, now that I re-read my post, I think I meant Sharpton. I get them mixed up.


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

*Good Stuff*

That punk is just pathetic. I really hope the moron tries to press charges on the man who stood up for himself. The only thing that would be more humiliating that getting your chops busted by a 67 year old man is sitting in court whining about it.:anim_lol:

IMO the young punk deserved to get his head bounced off those nice hard bus seats a few times. The sad thing is that he still wouldn't have learned his lesson, the guy still probably thinks that he was the victim.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

:smt023:smt1099


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Anyone else hear the girl shooting the video? "Say it again pinky, say it again!" "Kick his white ass!" Wow, if situations were reversed, the ACLU would be all over this and it would be a hate crime. Isn't reverse racism great?


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Reminds me... I was flipping through the channels yesterday and when I got to BET there was a commercial on for a website called Black Singles.

If there was a channel called WET and they ran an ad for White Singles there would be frikin revolution. :smt076

I am going to shut up before I get banned.

Rant off.


----------



## twomode (Jun 7, 2009)

That was hilarious! You know his homey's are going to show that video around, he'll be lucky if he doesn't get another beating just for being a punk. He's not going to last one week in the prison he ends up in.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

twomode said:


> He's not going to last one week in the prison he ends up in.


He'll fit right in.:mrgreen:


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

twomode said:


> That was hilarious! You know his homey's are going to show that video around, he'll be lucky if he doesn't get another beating just for beind a punk. He's not going to last one week in the prison he ends up in.


From what I've read, he's not really "punk" age. He's apparently 50 years old. Should have known better than to mess with that old man.


----------



## BearValley (May 25, 2009)

Todd said:


> Anyone else hear the girl shooting the video? "Say it again pinky, say it again!" "Kick his white ass!" Wow, if situations were reversed, the ACLU would be all over this and it would be a hate crime. Isn't reverse racism great?


I wonder what the good Reverends would have to say about that...oh nevermind, they would still make it a racial issue blamed on ******. Grrr...



dosborn said:


> Reminds me... I was flipping through the channels yesterday and when I got to BET there was a commercial on for a website called Black Singles.
> 
> If there was a channel called WET and they ran an ad for White Singles there would be frikin revolution. :smt076
> 
> ...


I know, I know... It just isn't right.


----------



## Frank45 (Feb 21, 2010)

*Fight*

Sometimes it's best not to say anything. You never know who's watching.:anim_lol:


----------



## chathcock (Feb 4, 2008)

I feel bad for that older man. I don't know if I got it confused, but it seems to me the person with the camera stole his bag at the end of the clip. You would think that your friend getting punched in the face would be enough of a warning to leave him and his belongings alone. I wonder what happened to the thief after the camera turned off and the older man realized his bag wasn't where he put it last...


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

Hats off to the old man for showing restraint... I woulda just shot him!:anim_lol:


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

chathcock said:


> I feel bad for that older man. I don't know if I got it confused, but it seems to me the person with the camera stole his bag at the end of the clip. You would think that your friend getting punched in the face would be enough of a warning to leave him and his belongings alone. I wonder what happened to the thief after the camera turned off and the older man realized his bag wasn't where he put it last...


Theres a video somewhere on you tube where the old guy is interviewed... he says that the police show up and arrest the guy who got his ass handed to him as he had a knife on him and was in violation of his parole.... having been released from prison after serving a murder sentence.

He also mentioned that they did try to steal his belongings, but they were returned. He has received quite a warm reception from the local community, especially the police.


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

*consequences*



YFZsandrider said:


> Theres a video somewhere on you tube where the old guy is interviewed... he says that the police show up and arrest the guy who got his ass handed to him as he had a knife on him and was in violation of his parole.... having been released from prison after serving a murder sentence.
> 
> He also mentioned that they did try to steal his belongings, but they were returned. He has received quite a warm reception from the local community, especially the police.


That is _excellent_...too many times these matters don't work out the way that they should, I am glad to hear that they did in this situation. 
:numbchuck:


----------



## Alaskan_Viking (Jun 13, 2006)

I saw this posted on another Forum I frequent, and one guy actually made a cartoon web signature based on it. lol

EDIT: I found the sig, here it is, made by a gent named Graphic-J.


----------



## VasSigmeister (Jan 3, 2010)

Yeah I have seen this on another forum, and they did steal "Vietnam Tom's" bag at the end... Also, they are talking about setting up a rematch fight through a professional fighting benefactor! :watching:

Also I agree with the BET and WET statement, I have been saying the same thing for years now, and I'm only 19!


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

I remember an older friend telling me when I was a teenager that you don't want to mess with your dad or any older gentlemen. They don't want to get hurt and hence they don't mess around with the bravado and preamble they just get right to the point when forced into a confrontation and knock your block off. This is a good case in point. Props to the vet. Combat veterans of any age are not to be triffled with. There is a reason they still walk among us.


----------



## VasSigmeister (Jan 3, 2010)

Tuefelhunden said:


> Combat veterans of any age are not to be triffled with. There is a reason they still walk among us.


Damn.... That is so true...
Can I use this for my sig???


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Oct 24, 2007)

I think the punk certainly got the beat-down he deserved. However, the white guy played his part in the escalation too. The whole thing probably could have been avoided if the old dude would have just kept his mouth shut after he moved away.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Tuefelhunden said:


> I remember an older friend telling me when I was a teenager that you don't want to mess with your dad or any older gentlemen. They don't want to get hurt and hence they don't mess around with the bravado and preamble they just get right to the point when forced into a confrontation and knock your block off. This is a good case in point. Props to the vet. Combat veterans of any age are not to be triffled with. There is a reason they still walk among us.


Like the saying goes (or close enough), "A young man can hurt ya, but an old man will kill ya".


----------



## CollinsGTO (Feb 23, 2010)

this video has hit every forum i'm a member of, and it STILL never gets old! hahaha love it!


----------

